# My new Cellini Evo V2 arrived!



## rover901

Just to share my joy of receiving my first espresso machine


----------



## Mrboots2u

Niceeeeeeeeee

them rockets are shiny shiny machines..

Welcome to the forum and a first post that will have a few people green with achieve envy I'm sure !

What grinder you got paired with it, the lido ?

How did the coffee taste ????


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Cracking piece of kit - looks stonking.


----------



## Xpenno

Enjoy! Lovely looking machine and if that's a picture of a shot you pulled on day one then congratulations, looks great.


----------



## Dylan

Thats a first post to be envious of!


----------



## Thecatlinux

Shiney Shiney rocket what a lovely thing


----------



## rover901

Thanks guys. This is a shot after a dozen trials. As i am still a beginner, i cant tell how good i am, but that particular shot is yummmmm:drink:

I am using the Lido2, arrived two days earlier than the evo v2. Another piece of excellent machine!



















I need to work on my pulling skills, prepare to drink dozens of terrible testing shots:coffee:


----------



## Rhys

That Rocket looks sexy!! (From an engineering point of view). Looks really complicated as well with all those levers and dials... And little gauges to confuse you. What you need is a Dualit Espressivo, swapsies?


----------



## glevum

Rhys said:


> That Rocket looks sexy!! (From an engineering point of view). Looks really complicated as well with all those levers and dials... And little gauges to confuse you. What you need is a Dualit Espressivo, swapsies?


Why do we British use the word gauge when the Germans use Man-o-meter, i love saying Man- o -meter in a Swarzenegger terminator type voice. ( ok, ive had to many boxing day tipples)


----------



## glevum

Nice machine though. Enjoy


----------



## "coffee 4/1"




----------



## PeterF

Enjoy


----------



## aaroncornish

Gorgeous machine!! I really really want a Rocket, need to save for a house that I can fit it in first though









Enjoy that stunner!


----------



## Glenn

Congrats on your purchase.

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK!


----------



## 2971

Very good looking machine!


----------



## r.bartlett

glevum said:


> Why do we British use the word gauge when the Germans use Man-o-meter, i love saying Man- o -meter in a Swarzenegger terminator type voice. ( ok, ive had to many boxing day tipples)


suits the muppets better manometer do do doo do do manometer do do do do


----------



## bibberdy

I have just received my machine and it's amazing - such consistent results, no more wasted coffee!


----------



## 7493

Hi Bibberdy, glad you're getting on with it already. Enjoy!


----------



## theothernickh

That's a beauty! One of the best looking machines I've seen those Rockets!


----------



## enomis

Hi rover901. I've just recently joined the forum having just received by Cellini Evo V2. Looking through your post I realized I have the exact same setup as you. I too have the Lido 2 grinder and am curious to hear how the pairing is working for you. I haven't been able to get my machine running yet but hoping that will get solved soon.


----------



## 4515

You may not get a reply. They havent been on the forum since June this year


----------

